# Plz suggest a PHP Mysql free hosting site.



## bukaida (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi guys.Plz suggest a free site which will host my php and mysql files. Apache and windows support will be better.I donot mind with sub domain. Fade up with googling, plz help.


----------



## hard_rock (Oct 10, 2006)

Hmmm... Donno about Windows server...
But 4 linux server,
www.5gigs.com
www.frihost.com

Search this forum..Many threads are there giving a list with properly categorized information according to the support and features available.


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 12, 2006)

Have a look at this thread on the same topic.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38389

BTW, why do you want Windows? Why not Linux? Any specific reason? For php and MySQL, Linux is pretty good. People go for Windows hosting if they need ASP/ASP.NET. All hosting accounts will have a GUI control panel. You only need a browser to administer your hosting account and even if its Linux, you don't need to learn a single thing about it!


----------



## gursimran_2006 (Oct 12, 2006)

*www.justfreespace.com/


----------



## bukaida (Oct 18, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> BTW, why do you want Windows? Why not Linux? Any specific reason? For php and MySQL, Linux is pretty good. People go for Windows hosting if they need ASP/ASP.NET. All hosting accounts will have a GUI control panel. You only need a browser to administer your hosting account and even if its Linux, you don't need to learn a single thing about it!



I think but not sure that an additional .htaccess file is required for linux.


----------



## ahref (Oct 18, 2006)

.htaccess file is optional, and for newbie webmasters there is no need to know about it.


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 18, 2006)

You will not even need to bother about this .htaccess file. I will suggest you look for some Linux hosting with cPanel 

BTW, .htaccess file is an apache file and not a linux file.  Have a look at *httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/htaccess.html


----------



## the_moon (Oct 19, 2006)

Frihost recommended.


----------



## Saharika (Oct 19, 2006)

well but surveys ...magazines says...www.tripod.co.uk is some how good in this...they offer phpmyadmin as well..
other are just time waste...some how
any way when you can find 5 mb for as little as 500 why do you bother to use free things
no thing in world is free
any way no offence


----------



## kalpik (Oct 19, 2006)

Zeeblo is the one i suggest no posting crap on their forums, no ads, least downtime.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd second zeeblo, if you are looking for a free host. I don't know advantages of paid hosting, but you will surely get better support for one.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 20, 2006)

hi friends i was facing the same problem.. but the bes thing u can do is what i did for free.
just host website from ur pc. then u can acces it from outside or from ur pc with ur ip.

for hosting from ur home u can try this site   
*www.connectedhomemag.com/HomeOffice/Articles/Index.cfm?ArticleID=24756


----------



## [A]bu (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey man goto *awardspace.com I think that's the best..


----------

